# Willard Bay 4-11



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Willard Bay - Went to use the pontoons with my twin yesterday in the north harbor and later the wind calmed down and we hit freeway bay/pelican beach area without any bites. My twin was using a pieice of cuttbait (chad) and I was using a baithook with waxworm/mealworm/salmon egg. We were there from 4:30pm to 8pm.
However as we showed up we witnessed 1 cat being pulled out at the harbor. Later on a shore fisherman 20 yards up from me nailed a 17 inch channel cat on cuttbait (anchovies) and a bobber.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son was also there on Monday.
No bites and he forgot to pick up his fly rod on the way out.
He went back later that night but it was gone.
If anyone found a Loomis fly rod, he would sure like to get it back.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Check with the Ranger station. Sometimes folks turn in lost items to their lost and found. That worked for me once when I left a rod and reel.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Be careful about divulging all your info tye dye, Shad are illegal to have and/or use in Utah.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I think dead shad are legal at Powel.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Only Gizzard shad are illegal at Willard. That is the kind of shad they have in there.
Commercial treated and packaged shad are legal.

You may use commercially prepared and
chemically treated baitfish or their parts as bait in
any water where bait is permitted.
From page 9 of the Proc. http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... ishing.pdf


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what I thought... hopefully to the fish there isn't much of a difference between shads!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Your report depressed me my friend...I was hoping to here a report of some stellar crappie or a couple wipers. There goes my weekend plans! Guess I will be back on the community ponds again. 

Toons with your twin on the pond I bet was still fun though, so thanks for that.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know how to inturpret this. Is it that you can't have gizzard shad in the channel or the entire lake? I haven't ever used the gizzard shad or any bait for that matter but I would deffinately like to know what I am talking about if asked.

From the buoyed start of the channel near the
South Marina boat ramp up the channel to the
second set of baffles. This does not include the
South Marina proper or the normal boating channel
out of the South Marina into the reservoir.
• Limit 10 crappie.
• Limit 6 walleye, only 1 walleye may be over
24 inches.
• Possession of gizzard shad, dead or alive,
is unlawful.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Willard Bay Reservoir*, Box Elder County ? 
• Limit 10 crappie.
• Limit 6 walleye, only 1 walleye may be over 24 inches. 
• *Possession of gizzard shad, dead or alive, is unlawful.*

*Willard Bay Reservoir inlet channel*, Box Elder County ? 
From the buoyed start of the channel near the South Marina boat ramp up the channel to the second set of baffles. This does not include the South Marina proper or the normal boating channel out of the South Marina into the reservoir.
• Limit 10 crappie. 
• Limit 6 walleye, only 1 walleye may be over 24 inches. 
•* Possession of gizzard shad, dead or alive, is unlawful.* 
• CLOSED March 1 through 6 a.m. on the last Saturday of April.

Both. The channel is closed, Mar. 1st through the last Saturday of April. Other than that the regulations are the same for the channel and the reservoir.

Fishrmn


----------

